# 2000th member



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Well a year and a half later we are getting close to getting our 2000th member. In the beginning I remember telling Scott I thought we'd be lucky to get 1000.

:smile:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :rockon2:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

37 left go....


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I frequent a lot of boards and guitarscanada is by far my favorite, we'll make it to 5000 in no time:banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It has grown at a pretty good rate. We must thank everyone invloved for making it a great forum with a lot of information for guitarists. Thanks to all involved. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks to all who run this joint....my fav place to talk guitars. Feels like our own little "small town" on the big bad web! 

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Me Too!*

I'm so glad I found this place! It's really nice to be able to ask questions and not feel dumb about it.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep, I agree. It's a nice place you've got here with a lot of friendly and helpful folks. :rockon:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I must say, out of several internet forums, I find this one the best too. PWESOME! Canadians are probably the most interesting people on Earth


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> I must say, out of several internet forums, I find this one the best too. PWESOME! Canadians are probably the most interesting people on Earth


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcgLBwrXmZk :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

7 left to go....


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Lots of growth to happen here yet, I will agree to a remark made earlier in the post about it feeling like a small town board. There's been lots of great post and contest over the last while and if you need to know something about gear, someone will always come up with a solution or advice for you.
Great job mods... :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Only 99 of which have 3 digits of posts or more... 

793 members have NO posts at all... 

633 members have single digit posts... (1-9)

And what are we celebrating again?


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

well sounds good to me anyways....

C.H. your always a little ray of sunshine....

Auger


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm more a dose of reality.


2000th Member? Piffle... When less than 50 members contribute with any regularity... 

Those 50 are the important ones... not the 2000th who is going to join and most likely, never post.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Or how pathetic we are that we can't get something like a NAME right, right "jroberts"?

With stats like I've shown above, the Member Count number is piffle....

Want to be impressed? Read the posts of some of the members with the highest post counts here. There's some very good stuff in there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ClintonHammond said:


> Only 99 of which have 3 digits of posts or more...
> 
> 793 members have NO posts at all...
> 
> ...


That certainly took the wind out of the sails


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's to the upcoming 2K























As to posting. I'm here daily, reading
and learning something new every visit.
I don't always have something to say.
Usually only when I can add more info
to a given thread to be helpful in some way.
But to post simply for the sake of posting.......
Oil well......_negative_ attention is still attention








I guess.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Here's to the upcoming 2K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said......

I'm quite happy to have found this place. It's very nice to have somewhere to ask questions and not get attitude in response..

Cheers!
SB


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Only 99 of which have 3 digits of posts or more...
> 
> 793 members have NO posts at all...
> 
> ...


Well then look at it this way....

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/memberlist.php?&order=desc&sort=joindate&pp=30&page=1

Of the last 30 to sign up we've had some members post several times. So as far as I'm concerned each new sign up is a good thing.

No need to rain on every thread is there? Just back away from the keyboard sometimes... :smile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

"That certainly took the wind out of the sails"
We have some good reasons to "wind" our "Sails"... The 2000th member just isn't one of them, in the least.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

:zzz: *shrug*...positivity never hurt anyone now did it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

When it was baseless and vacuous, sure it did.

You'd rather this place was populated by Stepford Wives?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

So, NOT being a Stepford Wife is being a drama-queen? Interesting view...

Are you sure you're not projecting your life onto what you're reading here?

I'll wager that's exactly what's happening.

Not a surprise though... given that you can't even get a persons name right.... So you over-compensate by blaming others for what you hate about yourself.

Self-loathing is pretty sad, but the good news is, even a passingly skilled psychiatrist could get you over it if you wanted to.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Clinton,

how did you manage to turn this into something negative? The point is not whether we have 2000 posting members, the point is that the board is growing and if one out of 10 of those new members post twice per week it's still something. I can understand the political threads but how did you start the drama in this thread....


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

I didn't start the drama... 

"the point is that the board is growing"
Is it? Is it really? Just cause the Member Number Counter keeps ticking over?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Is it just me or do I sense a little fear in Clinton's post. Maybe with more members he'll get less attention..., or maybe even more :smile:

So Clinton there is something to celebrate after all :food-smiley-004:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I didn't start the drama...
> 
> "the point is that the board is growing"
> Is it? Is it really? Just cause the Member Number Counter keeps ticking over?


*gives Clinton attention*, happy now?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I didn't start the drama...
> 
> "the point is that the board is growing"
> Is it? Is it really? Just cause the Member Number Counter keeps ticking over?


Yes, if the number gets *bigger*, it means its *growing*. Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Not to be a poop, but how many registrations could be bots?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Geek said:


> Not to be a poop, but how many registrations could be bots?


None, I personally screen each one prior to approval and acceptance. Plus, these last two versions of vBulletin have really improved the security of the bot sign-ups. I have seen a 95% drop in them getting through the registration screen. With the new security features it's getting much better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

"do I sense a little fear in Clinton's post"
Not even a little bit.... I have no fear. Period.

Bigger=Growing?
I'm glad you think so.... but I don't see any growth in acquiring 5 or 10 more pages of people who don't post worth squat.... We'd be better off with bots.... 

Growth comes from people who take part, who contribute to the forums...


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe after the new members have been here for a while they will feel more like adding posts. I know I usually feel out the mood of the board before I jump in and I have over 1000 posts. Some forums are a little more friendlier than others. Give it time, that's one thing we have lots of.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*We made it!*

Just noticed we have reached 2000 members!

Welcome aboard, "Puscifer"!

Let's all give a loud Muppet "Yayyyyyyyy!"

:banana:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

A - Yabba - Dabba - Doooo
Welcome aboard!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

I wonder what number Puscifer would be if we deleted all the zero post accounts that haven't even come here in the last 3 or 6 months.... 

I'll wager it'd be under 1000 by a long shot.


----------



## puscifer (Aug 13, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> I wonder what number Puscifer would be if we deleted all the zero post accounts that haven't even come here in the last 3 or 6 months....
> 
> I'll wager it'd be under 1000 by a long shot.


No, get out of here Clinton, you're ruining my 15 minutes. :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I wonder what number Puscifer would be if we deleted all the zero post accounts that haven't even come here in the last 3 or 6 months....
> 
> I'll wager it'd be under 1000 by a long shot.


Let it go already!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

What's the matter Jeff?

Truth sting a little? It shouldn't.... (not that I'm telling you how to feel... that is not my intention.... )

I'm not saying anything against this place in the least... I just don't think the member number count is an accurate measure of its success.

But then, I've always been a "quality over quantity" kind of fellow....


I guess you could say, it's just my opinion.... Hey... Isn't there something about opinions near the top of each page... 

Maybe we should edit it so that it reads, "Try not to take other peoples opinions (or indeed your own) too seriously/personally... It is after all, just the internet."

Puscifer... 15 minutes of fame? Don't sell yourself short. Milk it for all it's worth!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Whoa now! Everyone's free to express
an opinion. If you don't like what you're
reading........turn the page.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> What's the matter Jeff?
> Truth sting a little? It shouldn't.... (not that I'm telling you how to feel... that is not my intention.... )
> I'm not saying anything against this place in the least... I just don't think the member number count is an accurate measure of its success.
> But then, I've always been a "quality over quantity" kind of fellow....
> ...




1. try being a little more negative.
2. avoid contributing anything constructive.
3. always go on the attack.
4. avoid humour. opt for sarcasm.
5. try your best not to be considerate of the other person's feelings or open to their viewpoint.

...bzzztttt!!!!!!! no more calls! we have a winner!

:bow:

-dh


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

"consists purely of insulting and annoying people"
Could you be a bigger suck, do you think?

"the owner is certainly free..."
To do what they want, and it's no business of yours or mine....


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

jroberts said:


> My comment was just a half-joke in response to Clint's comment about deleting zero-post accounts.
> 
> ...but, having said that, anybody's freedom to express an opinion on a privately-owned web-board extends exactly as far as the owner of that board wishes to allow it. If somebody's so-called "opinion" consists purely of insulting and annoying people, and the owner of the board doesn't want to put up with that, the owner is certainly free to punt that person.



I agree with you man. My post was not directed
at you specifically, but to anyone reading in general.
If you took offense, I apologize, that was not my
intention.
ciao fer now,







y'all


----------

